# Getting a tubal ligation on May 19th any tips?



## Anyah_Green

Doc's doing the "clamp" method. I'm not worried. I just want to be prepared. Any tips and non-horror stories are appreciated! Thanks! Luv Anne-Marie


----------



## Nicolet

Anne-Marie...I don't have any familiarity with this procedure at all!! I believe one of my girlfriend's had something similar done right after a very difficult labor and birth of her 3rd child.

Please let us know how it goes..and good luck, sweetie!


----------



## Marisol

I am not sure what it is but I hope it all goes ok.


----------



## Kelly

Ummmm this isn't a horror story, but I will tell you what I experienced (had it done about 3 years ago). You will need to take it easy for a few days. The 2nd and 3rd day is when you will feel the pain (they do 2 VERY small incisions - one in your belly button and the other just on the outside top of belly button, that was how they did mine anyways).

At first it's all fine, then you will feel discomfort in the abdominal area the 2nd and 3rd days after the procedure. You will bruise up (or I did) alot....but this goes away. After the 3rd day, things go much better. I know I needed pain meds, but I'm a big wimp....so take that into consideration.

Mine was cut, burned and tied (nothings getting through those puppies), but I think they enter and do the procedure the same way when they "clamp"....don't quote me though. Oh and I think most of the pain is around the incision area (and maybe slightly internal....I think the incision area was what was uncomfortable to me, if I remember correctly.

Keep us posted. Did your doctor give you anything to read about it?

So no horror story here.....just the facts of what I experienced. Good luck and you'll be fine.


----------



## snsirby

Yeah, the 3rd day is almost always the worst day. Just take it easy and remember not to lift anything heavier than 5-10 lbs the next few days. You deserve a few days of doing nothing. Have someone to help you out the next few days? Good luck!


----------



## Anyah_Green

ok I was wlooking for this thread...whew!

Thank you so much for the non-horror story! ;0) Day 3...I'm not prepared for any pain. SOme "discomfort" is one thing! loL!

thanks for the heads up on day 3. And I'll totally let you all know Tooo Much Information on what happened! loL! I'm all TMI all the time! loL!

Thanks again. I really aooreciate the support!

Luv AM


----------



## Anyah_Green

*****I know there are lots of typos my last post...but they made it kind of fun to read! lol! So anyway I thought I'd add that "yes I did notice I can't type"! lol!

loL! AM******


----------



## Kelly

LOL, I cant tipe ether.....LOL, just kidding, but no really I'm horrible at mistakes and sometimes I just think ahhh heck.....

Please note, to a normal person....heck who's normal right? It may be more of a "discomfort" than a pain. To me, it was a "pain"......I have a very low tolerance for pain. Yep just watch the day 2 or 3. And actually it may be a little decieving, cuz you may think you are able to do more than you should, like the lifting things (like "snsirby" posted).....honest, just keep on yourself to take things easy.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Elisabeth

Anne Marie,

I have never had one of these puppies, but I wish you all the best! I may (may) have to have some sort of "pinhole" type surgery in the future involoving my female parts also, and believe you me, apprehensive is not even the word for the way I'm feeling! If your getting it done in No. Calif...i.e. the capital of some of the best medicine/docs on earth..he he..JMHO..don't be hesitant to ask for *more* pre-during-and-post meds!

Thinking of ya,

Elisabeth


----------



## Kelly

Oh and I stand corrected. The incision is on the lower part of my belly button and if I recall, the other is down near the pubic line. The only reason I say "recall" is my last baby was a c-section, so I already have a scar down their and can't seem to find the ligation scar.....so obviously it's not that bad of a scar (compared to the c-section scar).

Heck I was even thinking of taking a picture of my belly button and showing you how small the little incision is....we'll see.


----------



## snsirby

Yea, the incisions should heal with very little scarring. After the first few days, start putting vitamin E on your incision sites and it should help also. Stacey


----------



## Amethyst

Good luck!! Think of the plusses! ++++ --- no more birth control, right??

lucky you!!


----------



## Anyah_Green

Wow! With you all here I am sure to go in a get well medicated ( hee hee) and take it super easy. i can take 3 days off. I mean the kids go behind me when I'm cleaning and trash the house anyways...so what else will be different? lol!

And this means no more birth control for me! It's a little ovewhelming at first to say that. But I am relieved too. I'm soooo burnt on kids. I have 2 amazing kids. And they use all of my patience and cleaning ability! lol! I also can't wait to get off the hormones too!

I currently am using the Nuva ring for my birth control. It's worth a search on the net if you're interested. Very comfortable and ( I think) it's got mostly progesterone in it and that may help those of us with depression and side effect problems. I had a huge problem with depression on the pill so I switched to this and I'm loving it!

It is not covered by my insurance so I have to pay out of pocket for it. Anyway I just thought why not just get the tubal ligation and forget all the hormones? Sounds good to me!

Kelly,

I would love a pic of your scar if you have one! My Dr. mentioned the scars were only as large as the fat width part of a pen. so like this big

----

and 2 of them. like we spoke about before.

I have to see the Dr. one more time before the ligation. So If I hear anything interesting I'll make sure to post it here.

Thanks again for the support and information.

Luv AM


----------



## jennycateyez

good luck sweetie! im sure everything will be just fine :heart:


----------



## Kelly

I will definitly post a pic Anne-Marie. I'm working on it right now.....get ready to see the most fit belly you've ever seen after 3 children and a c-section.....JUST KIDDING!!!!! I'd be happy to post the pics.


----------



## Kelly

So here it is. I hope you can see it. Click on picture to enlarge it. Ignore the other hole above the belly button by my thumb (my old belly button ring hole).

View attachment 18067


My Tubal Ligation Scar


----------



## Anyah_Green

:laughing: oh mine too! lol!

You have beautiful skin btw! And the scar is teeny! Just another check to add to the "pro" ( rather than "con") list.

Thanks for taking the pics! You're so awesome!:inlove:


----------



## Kelly

No problem and thank you. It was quite the fun adventure to try and get a picture without blurring it up and trying to hold the tissue over the flash to not wash out the whole picture too.


----------



## Anyah_Green

humm that's a great idea! the tissue over the flash! I'll try it with my next FOTD! I was wondering what the trick was! Thanks again for the pic! :satisfied:


----------



## Kelly

I learned that here from the girls. The tissue works great, it keeps all the color more true, instead of the washed out look....LOVE IT! I don't think I used the tissue with my avatar pic though, therefore washed out a bit.

Keep us updated on your appts. with the ligation procedure. Oh and have you ever talked to your hubby about the male procedure done, its so much more easy and less down time, and less intrucive and.....but with most men its a MALE thing or something, they just don't want to go there.


----------



## Anyah_Green

Hubby has had so many surgeries that it was no big decision for me. Also I'm getting to it wayy before he would have been able to:whistling: . So it just makes sence right now.

Luv AM


----------



## Kelly

So how did it go? Update please...he he he.


----------



## Anyah_Green

:hehe: Hi! it went ok. My nerves were trying to be :scared: wrecked .

Once I got out and home I was doing better.

I am still a little sore and nervous to do any bending! lol! It is taking longer than I thought to heal.

It's mostly the incision sites that are sore and cause the difficulty in bending. However i have been experiencing some pain when "I push it".

Other than the aches , pains and complaints...lol! I';m doing ok. Getting better every day!

Thanks again for all your support and :inlove: :huggies:


----------



## Kelly

Good to hear, I too experienced the pain and discomfort and thought it was more painful that most say....but I didn't want to scare you and plus my pain tolerance is way lower than most. So when I'm in a bunch of pain, it's usually not to bad for others....does that make sense? Therfore when I explain a discomfort to someone....I try to play it down a bit, because I'm a big wimp and don't want to scare someone off, to certain procedures.

Take care, yep it gets better everyday. Were the 2nd and 3rd days the killers, in your opinion (they were in mine)?


----------



## Ricci

My Horror story is after 12 yrs I want them off...

Amount to get em off,up to 2500


----------



## Anyah_Green

Wow! That's terrible!

Sorry to hear you've changed your mind.

I appreciate you not wanting to scare me. lol! I have an active enough imagination thnak you very much! lol! But yeah it did hurt more than I thought it would have too. But it's over now! Whew! I went to my last Dr. apt today and got the steri strips removed.

I feel all strange with them gone. They were on for almost 2 weeks!

Anyways it's over and I'm happy. I'm loving the no more pills or extra hormones. Yeaa haw! :laughing:


----------



## Cris Luna

hi ladies I'm also getting my tubal ligation maybe in two weeks from now and i would like to know if i can shower the next day after getting the ligation?? and also if i can go back to work the next day i work in the clinic so most of my job is sitting down n room in the patient????


----------

